# Pregnacare Conception



## Just_married

Hello ladies,

Congrats on your pregnancies, hoping all goes well with you all.

I am just wondering if anyone has taken 'pregnacare conception' prior to becoming pregnant and what was your experience with it. 

I have read previous posts in the ttc forums which seemed negative, so I wanted to ask those who had been successful in ttc too.

My husband and I have recently started taking then (his n hers) and just wondering what to expect.,

Thanks!


----------



## SabrinaKat

I did, and have continued to take pregnacare original -- my GP did give me a higher folic acid prescription, and I also take extra iron supplement, omega 3 and calcium.

best wishes (and good luck!)


----------



## Just_married

SabrinaKat said:


> I did, and have continued to take pregnacare original -- my GP did give me a higher folic acid prescription, and I also take extra iron supplement, omega 3 and calcium.
> 
> best wishes (and good luck!)

Thanks for your reply!

Would you recommend it then? Did you feel that it helped you in some way either by regulating your cycle or by making your body a bit healthier to conceive? I'm just trying to weigh up the costs with the benefits. Some others ttc have said it delayed their ovulation (wouldn't mind that as I'm on a 26 day cycle) but using his n hers preganacare conception, preseed and coq10 is costing us £40 a month at the moment lol. X


----------



## SabrinaKat

I dunno, as my issues were more PCOS and underactive thyroid (personally, I think a regular multi-vitamin from Tesco is probably better anyway, as long as you remember to take folic acid as well). I didn't use preseed or the other, just concentrated on eating healthily, losing weight and gentle exercise (walking/cycling) -- have you had the preliminary bloods done (through GP is pretty reasonably priced), we did most pre-IVF (FSH, TSH, etc., so also took metformin and thyroid meds), but got pregnant naturally (and so far, so good)....

best wishes (and good luck!)

ps. I conceived this little fellow around day 10 of my June cycle (as my cycles ranged from 21 to 44 days, and we were recommended to extend trying from day 7 to day 30....) Check out Zita West's book on pre-conception, which may help. (We splurged, if you will, and went to see a fertility specialist at hers in London in February)


----------



## poppy666

I did start taking these, but then stopped to try Soy iso again and concieved. Will also say i concieved Serenity on CD10 of a 26 day cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Just_married

poppy666 said:


> I did start taking these, but then stopped to try Soy iso again and concieved. Will also say i concieved Serenity on CD10 of a 26 day cycle :thumbup:

Well that gives me hope as I'm having 25/26 days recently and two of you have said you conceived on day 10. 

I will need to look up what soy iso is tho, we are on cycle 10 but not really clued up on all the different things to try x

Thanks for replying ladies :)


----------



## poppy666

Here is a thread for Soy, i used it twice and got my bfp, but sadly miscarried at 9wks first time.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html


----------



## Just_married

poppy666 said:


> Here is a thread for Soy, i used it twice and got my bfp, but sadly miscarried at 9wks first time.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html

Sorry to hear you had a loss poppy, such a sad event. Hugs xx

Re the soy, I did a little bit of research last night, saw a statement which said over 90% of women get pregnant within 2 cycles on it (79% 1 cycle and a further 13% the next) sounds too good to be true so when I'm on my laptop later I'll look at the link you have given me, I'm sure it will give me a balanced view on it lol x


----------



## Jodes2011

Just_married said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Here is a thread for Soy, i used it twice and got my bfp, but sadly miscarried at 9wks first time.
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid.html
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a loss poppy, such a sad event. Hugs xx
> 
> Re the soy, I did a little bit of research last night, saw a statement which said over 90% of women get pregnant within 2 cycles on it (79% 1 cycle and a further 13% the next) sounds too good to be true so when I'm on my laptop later I'll look at the link you have given me, I'm sure it will give me a balanced view on it lol xClick to expand...

Hunni i use pregnacare conception and now the pregnancy one. I also used soy 100mg from day 2-6 and conceived this month :happydance: The only downside to soy for me was it made really emotional. Give it a whirl hun i can't wait until you join me. I just hope and pray mine sticks this time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## poppy666

Congratz Jodes :happydance: my 2nd attempted of soy after my loss i concieved & gave birth to Serenity last month after 4 boys, maybe you'll be blessed with a girl too :thumbup:


----------



## Just_married

poppy666 said:


> Congratz Jodes :happydance: my 2nd attempted of soy after my loss i concieved & gave birth to Serenity last month after 4 boys, maybe you'll be blessed with a girl too :thumbup:

Hey Poppy,

I researched soy for a few days and it seems to have a good success rate, but as I have an underactive thyroid I'm not sure whether to try it or not. I've been stable for years, my dose has only changed 25mcg in the 23 yrs since I started and as it's only 5 days a cycle I'm thinking it won't do me harm to give it a try. Do you know of anyone trying it whilst taking thyroxine?


----------



## Jodes2011

poppy666 said:


> Congratz Jodes :happydance: my 2nd attempted of soy after my loss i concieved & gave birth to Serenity last month after 4 boys, maybe you'll be blessed with a girl too :thumbup:

thanks so much!!! I really would love a girl and congratulations on the birth of Serenity :hugs::kiss:


----------



## poppy666

Just_married said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> Congratz Jodes :happydance: my 2nd attempted of soy after my loss i concieved & gave birth to Serenity last month after 4 boys, maybe you'll be blessed with a girl too :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Poppy,
> 
> I researched soy for a few days and it seems to have a good success rate, but as I have an underactive thyroid I'm not sure whether to try it or not. I've been stable for years, my dose has only changed 25mcg in the 23 yrs since I started and as it's only 5 days a cycle I'm thinking it won't do me harm to give it a try. Do you know of anyone trying it whilst taking thyroxine?Click to expand...

No i dont know if any ladies take other medication, but Soy is a natural supplement so i cant see it hurting :shrug: One of the ladies on the Soy thread just got her bfp yesterday on her 2nd attempt of soy.


----------



## malotkins

I took Pregnacare Conception before I conceived my son and am taking it again. I read in a newspaper a few weeks ago that there had been some research that had proven the correct vitamins and minerals were more essential for conception than originally thought and more successful than IVF! The article named Pregnacare. They are expensive but Superdrug often have them on special offer.


----------

